# console



## salils (Apr 17, 2006)

*PS 2 wanna to buy*

hi
I want to buy a PS 2 
Should  I buy A local one or original one
tell me prices too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2006)

Go in for a normal Modded PS2 which will be around 8k.If you buy from an original Sony Showroom the price would be quite high with the Quality remaining almost the same as the former.You could buy an additional Dual Shock Controller for about 400-800 Bucks and for around Rs.800 You can obtain an 8MB Memory Card for the PS2.


----------



## salils (Apr 17, 2006)

what about xbox
can I buy PS 2 from GAFFAR/PALIKA BAZAR, NEW DELHI


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2006)

I dont have much update on the XBox dude.But the last time I remember it was priced at 10k.Not sure what its current status stands at and You will definetly get these console's in Palika Bazaar.


----------



## salils (Apr 17, 2006)

send me your address and cheats of brian lara int. cricket(xbox)and cricket2004(pc)


----------



## salils (Apr 17, 2006)

tell me best & in budget of 7000


----------



## hbk549 (Apr 17, 2006)

i want to buy xbox 360 where will i get


----------



## hbk549 (Apr 17, 2006)

man this form is vry old i think no one likes consoles


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2006)

hbk549 said:
			
		

> i want to buy xbox 360 where will i get


HBK I suggest You better stop double posting.Try Editing Your posts instead. 
As for the Xbox 360 I think it currently available In Mumbai @Alfa at a Price of around 19k.You can also get it in Palika Bazaar in Delhi and each titles Price varies from 3k-4k depending on its popularity.Btw Its not like no one likes console but I think very few out here take time out to dicreetly discuss it.Rest assured I am one Gamer who is open minded on all Platforms.8)


----------

